# aftermarket kits Stihl br400



## kblum (Oct 12, 2016)

my backpack blower had a nice ring snag the other day. whole top end is toast. 

looks like I can get a used cylinder and aftermarket piston for 50$ total 

or I could get a cheapo aftermarket kit for around the same price. 

anyone have good experience with aftermarket kits or am I better off sticking with stihl brand?


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Oct 14, 2016)

Put in aftermarket kit and sell it. Buy a 430.

Or put in OEM kit if you want to use it for a long while yet. IME, a used OEM P/C is better than new aftermarket.


----------



## kblum (Oct 14, 2016)

thanks for the opinion! 

ended up splitting it and replacing the case gasket also put in some oem seals just to be safe from leaks. 

got a used stock cylinder and an aftermarket piston for 45$ shipped. not sure why the top end blew up hopefully the aftermarket piston holds up ok. maybe I should chamfer the ports? thanks again


----------

